
Apple announces plans to repatriate billions in overseas cash - tareqak
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/17/apple-announces-350-billion-investment-20k-jobs-over-5-years.html
======
tareqak
Original headline: _Apple announces plans to repatriate billions in overseas
cash, says it will 'contribute' $350 billion to the US economy over the next 5
years_

The three bullets underneath the headline:

    
    
      - Apple said it will "contribute" $350 billion in the US economy over the next 5 years.
      - It will include the creation of 20,000 new jobs and a new campus.
      - Apple expects tax repatriation payments of about $38 billion.

